# Moving to Hong Kong in Feb'11. Where to live if my office is in Central?



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Friends, 
My office is in Central, and I am moving to Hong Kong with my wife for at least 2-3 years. I am looking for an 1BHK Furnished/Semi Furnished Apartment. 
Rent should be within 5-8k. and Facilities: should have a nearby Market, few Indian stores/Restaurants. 

How's New Territory?I heard there we can find comparatively cheap flats and it's not so congested as well. Which place in New Territory would be suitable if I have to communte daily to Central.

Would really appreciate any help.

Regards
Nitin Goswami


----------



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Friends, would anyone please advice?

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

to bring it up...


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Central, SOHO, Causeway Bay. JW


----------



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

*Searching a Flat to Rent in Mong Kok or Jordon*

Hi,
I have just joined in HK, and woking in a bank in Central. I am an Indian and looking for a comfortable 1 Bed Room flat with in $5k to $8k. 

Me and My Wife would be staying there. The only thing we are looking for is a nearby Indian Store where we can fetch some Vegetarian grocery and food items.

I would appreciate if anyone can help me out please. 

Regards
Nitin


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Good question. There are many Indian restaurants and i have seen some Indian Stores too. Where? I am not sure sorry but i feel you could easily ask around when you get to Hong Kong. JW


----------



## leo9221 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know there're many Indian restaurants in Chungking Mansion in Tsim Sha Tsui. You probably can get lots of tips there regarding indian stores.


----------

